# More "Comfortable" Saddle for long rides ???



## Klaus (4 Nov 2011)

Having just done my first Audax (100k) on quite an uncomfortable saddle (always looking for best seating position but never quite finding it). Can anyone recommend what make/model would be good for Audax rides? I know saddles are quite personal and everyone has their own preferences. Ideally I should get a better bike but that won't happen for a while yet ..... I have seen ARIONE saddles mentions as being comfortable (cx model I think). Thanks for any advice.


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2011)

It all down to personal preference I like a harder and narrower saddle but others prefer the opposite; I have a Spesh BG Avatar (narrow) and a Fizik Aliante (I think this is my most comfortable) but depending on the person I've also heard the aforementioned Fizik Arione is good or Brooks.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Nov 2011)

It might depend a bit on your bike.

A Brooks saddle is held in high esteem by audax riders - but only up to about 1500km.







While fine for an 'audax-type' bike (complete with Carradice saddlebag



and optional mudguards



) it might not look right on a more rice-oriented bike, though.


----------



## Fnaar (4 Nov 2011)

My saddles took almost no finding at all... one came with the bike (Giant) the other was 7.99 from Lidl. Both really comfy!


----------



## e-rider (4 Nov 2011)

I use an Arione standard model and find it comfortable like many other people - that doesn't mean you'll like it though!

Make sure you have adjusted the fore and aft position set correctly, and most important of all, get the correct tilt angle. Pretty much dead flat suits most people. Nose down a fraction is also popular; but I mean just a fraction!


----------



## nickprior (4 Nov 2011)

Some good bike shops sell saddles on a return basis. Buy one, try it out and return it if it doesn't suit, and try another. Obviously you'll need to be careful not to scuff it so they can resell it.

By chance the last saddle I bought worked first time for me so I didn't have to bring it back but it was good having the option.


----------



## PpPete (4 Nov 2011)

Comfortable saddle for audax?
One word answer?

Brooks 

But before you do - go to a Specialized dealer and get them to measure your sit bones... If they say you need a 130 mm Specialized you probably want a Brooks Team Pro or B17N or maybe a Swift.	If Spesh say you need a 143 (or wider) have a look at a regular B17

It may just be that your contours and Brooks don't get on, in which case you can sell it again straight away on Ebay for a very high proportion of it's purchase cost.	Don't bother trying to "break it in", just cut your losses and sell it on, and try something else.

I tried loads of supposedly comfortable saddles from Specialized, Fizik et al, before finding, almost by accident, that my posterior was made for a Brooks Swift (not the other way round - old as I am - Brooks have been making those for longer than I've been around !)


----------



## lejogger (4 Nov 2011)

I've just taken a chance on a charge spoon... they've had tremendous reviews and at about £20 it's worth a punt before going for something £100+ in my opinion. 


Worked for me... I find it very comfortable over all distances.


----------



## Klaus (4 Nov 2011)

OK - thanks for all replies - plenty to investigate - good point about moving on if it's not a fit.
Just about to book a couple more Audaxes in Feb & March - not that far away!

BTW - my bike is ordinary hybrid nothing special, too heavy really but a charge spoon won't look too much out of place. I will probably need a new seat post for the rail fitting.


----------



## nocheckmate (4 Nov 2011)

Charge Spoon is well worth the money IMO. Also a big fan of the Arione saddle myself.


----------



## bicyclos (4 Nov 2011)

I purchased a RIDO-2 saddle for my commuting bike earlier this year which I find really comfy and it looks retro. I have spent a small fortune on saddles over the last decade and my two best saddles out of the lot are; Brook B67 and the RIDO-2. It's been a pain in the backside trying to find good ones that work for me !!

regards


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (4 Nov 2011)

+1 to PpPete re. measuring your sit-bones.

An alternative to a shop fitting is as follows:
- fold some tin foil a couple of times (so it doesn't tear under your weight)
- find some carpeted stairs and place on the 3/4/5/6 stair (depending on your height; try to match your riding position)
- sit down
- measure the impression your bones make.

Also +1 to Brooks. San Marco Rolls are also highly rated: the design has been in use by pro riders for a couple of decades now...


----------



## albion (4 Nov 2011)

You might grow into it.Spent money on a new saddle. No joyBib tights made things worse.Now I do the miles the old one is fine.


----------



## yello (5 Nov 2011)

re sit bone width and measuring thereof, I recall reading somewhere* the opinion that sit bone width is not the be all and end all of saddle comfort. I got the impression that for some people it's not even relevant and the Spec tool (and it's subsequent copiers) are nought but sales gimics!



> If they say you need a 130 mm Specialized you probably want a Brooks Team Pro or B17N or maybe a Swift.	If Spesh say you need a 143 (or wider) have a look at a regular B17



When I was measured, it was a 143 width saddle that was recommended yet my most comfortable saddle is my Brooks B17N.

*I think it was on the selle anatomica site (the American leather saddles) but I think they've gone bung now.... I think.... I'll see what I can find it

Edit: found it....

http://www.selleanatomica.com/FAQ/#8 


> For most of us sit bones are not the key dimension. That is not to say sit bones are unimportant. But for most of us, the more important issue is the independent, asymetrical movement of the pelvic structure and having a saddle that mirrors this movement. Our bodies need a saddle held in suspension, made from skin like material, that molds to our individual shape and moves independently with the two sides of our bodies.



Selle An-Atomica are still going. The founder died in April 2010 and I guess there was a little uncertainty at the time as to whether they'd continue, but it appears they have. The above quote is not quite the same as the bit I read on their previous website (as I recall, the original was a little more dismissive of the sit bone measurements!)


----------



## Fnaar (5 Nov 2011)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> +1 to PpPete re. measuring your sit-bones.
> 
> An alternative to a shop fitting is as follows:
> - fold some tin foil a couple of times (so it doesn't tear under your weight)
> ...


Sounds better than getting a hairy tattooed youth to measure your arse!


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2011)

I will also say a Charge Spoon to kick off with.I have one on my Spesh Secteur Elite.And a Brooks B17 on my mountain bike.


----------



## Manonabike (5 Nov 2011)

PpPete said:


> Comfortable saddle for audax?
> One word answer?
> 
> Brooks
> ...



Actually, if it is your size then there is a good chance you need to brake it in....... My Team pro was rather difficult to get used to for a long time..... it took a long time to brake in but now, when I look back I'm glad I didn't get rid of it. 

I'm thinking to add my 6th brooks now and the B17N could be the next one


----------



## Klaus (5 Nov 2011)

With the modern saddles, they have the rails type fastening, I am assuming I have to get a seatpost for those, my current one is with a holder which is tightened with a bolt around the seatpost. I will do the tin foil measurement - but purely going on price the Charge Spoon will be my first option.


----------



## Poacher (5 Nov 2011)

+1 for San Marco Rolls - I have them on three bikes, including the Brompton; this slightly tatty one I bought second-hand for the princely sum of £1 from a mechanic at one of my best LBSs! (Freewheel)


----------



## goody (5 Nov 2011)

I spent 10 days at an average of just over 100 miles per day on a charge spoon. Before trying it I thought there's no way it would live up to the hype, but it does. Can't fault it for the money.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Nov 2011)

nocheckmate said:


> Charge Spoon is well worth the money IMO. Also a big fan of the Arione saddle myself.



I have a charge and the only bit i didn't like was i could feel the stitching , otherwise it is very comfortable.

Both bikes now run the boardman /velo clones of the fizik as i found them the best for my bones.


----------



## Klaus (12 Nov 2011)

After all the discussions and a bit of measuring I have now opted for a Charge Spoon, at £22. Fitted this morning and had a quick test ride, about a mile only
First impression: hard as a piece of wood. But after a while it actually felt comfortable. Took a spanner to adjust as necessary, not yet sure about the front. Will do a 30 miler tomorrow so should know better after that. My old saddle was a Selle Super Soft Comfort(!). No wonder I couldn't get comfortable, far too soft.....


----------



## Klaus (13 Nov 2011)

Today done about 27 miles, with added hills. The Spoon is much more comfortable than the old one - because I can now adjust my seating position very easily and stay in it til I change again. Whilst I can feel my bottom, however, it is not that I want to stop to get off like with the old one.


BTW I only just noticed there is a scale on the side of the rail - I can understand the minimum and maximum forward position but not sure what the markings in-between mean. I don't want to take it off to find out. I think I have got the right position.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2011)

the scales allow you to set the fore/aft position , all you need to do is note down where the scales meet the front or back of your saddle rail clamp .

What i did was mark it with a pen so i did not lose my old settings before i played with it,all you need to do is loosen the saddle retaining bolt(s) and slide it forward and backwards making sure your tilt is kept where you like it.

My tilt is set level with a spirit level then i set my fore / aft by the good old knee over pedal spindle ...







This is a starting point , some people prefer to be either forward or further back than this as it is a starting point.


----------



## Gabrial Little (23 Nov 2011)

I think I can be of help to all here. My sister in-law and brother were nearly crippled from completing a cross European cycle for charity last year, rendering them unwilling to cycle again. A friend then put them in contact with these guys (www.unifiedsport.com) and they cannot comprehend the difference it has made to them. Check it out! The 3D model on the website really brings it to life!

AVB


----------



## Manonabike (23 Nov 2011)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> +1 to PpPete re. measuring your sit-bones.
> 
> An alternative to a shop fitting is as follows:
> - fold some tin foil a couple of times (so it doesn't tear under your weight)
> ...


 
The alternative to the shop fitting did not work for me, although I tried it several times and with the foil on different surfaces, not just carpet.

I had my sit bones measured by a specialized gel device and I was advised a 143 mm seat. My sit bones are 130mm wide so I can fit in a large range of Brooks. I currently use a Team Pro (very comfortable but it takes a long time to brake in) a B17, Flyer and even a B67. I'm sure I could fir on the B15 (Swallow) too.
Saddles are a very personal thing and what for someone can be an armchair for another person can be a torturing machine.

I bought a charge spoon last year and while the saddle is OK for up to 20 miles for me, the same saddle gave me the most uncomfortable / painful ride I ever had when I went for a 60+ miles ride.

I'd like to try a Fizikat at some point just to see whether I can ride a non brooks saddle for over 40, 50 miles.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Nov 2011)

Saddles are the holy grail for cyclists aren't they. I have 3 bikes and they have all got Fizik Aliante saddles on them. The best Felt AR4 has the top of the range carbon rail version, but I find the saddle so comfortable which ever version you have. The first one I got came with my Bianchi so when I bought a cheap winter bike the saddle was uncomfortable, so I bought a new one for the Bianchi and recycled the old one onto the winter bike.
A good LBS will probably participate in the Fizik saddle trial programe, where you can try before you buy. This is a good idea as you don't want to spend money to find you can't get on with the saddle. A prime example is when I was in Mallorca and hired a bike from Procyclehire that came with the cut out type of saddle. These are supposed to be great for relieving pressure, but it crippled me, putting so much pressure on my sit bones instead. I got them to change it to a Van Nicolas saddle that they said was very similar to a Fizik Arione saddle and it was so comfortable.


----------



## Klaus (28 Nov 2011)

I am still with the Charge Spoon! Best purchase in a long time. When I set of I don't even think about the saddle any more.
Gabrial Little - what was the actual problem - I can't believe you could get crippled from a badly fitting saddle. I may be wrong. How much cycling did they do before they set off for the cross Europe ride?


----------



## Manonabike (28 Nov 2011)

Klaus said:


> I am still with the Charge Spoon! Best purchase in a long time. When I set of I don't even think about the saddle any more.
> Gabrial Little - what was the actual problem - I can't believe you could get crippled from a badly fitting saddle. I may be wrong. How much cycling did they do before they set off for the cross Europe ride?


 
Not thinking about the saddle is a good sign..... hope this is the right saddle for you.

As far as Gabrial Little post I think that sounds very much like spam. Anybody embarking on a cycling trip across Europe would have done plenty of training and any serious training would reveal any saddle concerns.


----------

